# Help Bad news Everyone



## mskiara123 (Apr 17, 2015)

Hi everyone, some of you have probably read my post about me moving house, unfortunately, we were told today that there is absolutely no way that I can keep my dog. I am devistated beyond imagination. I URGENTLY need everyones help as I am forced to rehome her. Please please if anyone can take her in please let me know as I will not give her in to a shelter. please if you can help let me know. I only want to rehome her with someone who has these lovely breeds. 

thank you so much everyone, this is so hard for me right now.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Have you talked to your breeder about taking her back? Where are you located? Have you talked to any rescues that can help you?


----------



## mskiara123 (Apr 17, 2015)

see, the thing is that she is 2 and a half years old, she is not a puppy anymore. Im so confused and upset right now I do not know what to do.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

So? Call the breeder! Was there a contract? Call rescues in your area for help. Where are you located? Give information on the dog.


----------



## N Smith (Aug 25, 2011)

A responsible breeder will take her back at ANY age and then find a suitable home for her if they can't keep her. Please contact the breeder, I have it in my contract that I get first right of refusal on all my puppies. As a breeder, I need to know where my dogs are and that they have a good life.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

It's worth calling the breeder. Sometimes this is how dogs end up in shelter and rescue, people sometimes assume the breeder won't take back because of age or they are embarrassed.
It's totally worth getting in touch though.
Good luck!


----------



## mskiara123 (Apr 17, 2015)

Okay, I will call to see what they say, I am trying to come up with a solution to try and prevent this tragic incident from happening may even move somewhere else, I will let everyone know what happens. Thank you.


----------



## newlie (Feb 12, 2013)

Hope everything works out for you. I know you must be heartsick.


----------



## Kahrg4 (Dec 19, 2012)

If you let us know the general area you live in, members nearby may be able to help or at the very least help connect you with local resources.


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

In order to try and help you we need to know where you are located and at least a little bit of information regarding your dog's temperament.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

I remember those days of being told I couldn't have my dog in those places. I moved to a place I could have the dog. When I was renting I sometimes lived in rather crappy housing to keep my dog or dogs. It was hard, it seemed expensive at the time but it was always worth it.
Good luck and why on earth did this change so quickly on you?


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

LOL, I remember also having to move out suddenly and found an apartment that had private entries, I trained my Corgi to stay till the coast was clear and than on command she would sprint to my truck, same thing in the evening, she spent the day with my best friend while I worked, it was hilarious, but I had no choice


----------



## bvilchez (Nov 22, 2013)

Where are you located?


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

Is there any news on being able to find a home?


----------



## AddieGirl (May 10, 2011)

Update?? Very odd that the simple important questions have not been answered. 

General location being the most important. 

Having worked with a lot of rescues, I hate to say this but a lot of times people are not truly looking for actual solutions, only the easy way out. I hope this is not the case with the OP. 

Good luck to you and your precious dog.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

OP may be overwhelmed with this change and trying desperately to find different lodging. Let's with them well.


----------



## mskiara123 (Apr 17, 2015)

Addiegirl, I don't understand why it is so hard to accept that I have tried everything I can to keep my dog? I do not have the money to move else where, I have even negotiated a higher price per month to keep her, asked to keep her outside, and they wont accept. so don't say that I have not tried to find a solution when you do not know me, or my situation, or my relationship with my dog.


----------



## mskiara123 (Apr 17, 2015)

My Kiara is 2 years old, shes well behaved with children, dogs and with some cats. shes full pedigree, I chose not to get papers however because I didnt want to breed her, she is not spayed. I am located in stockport, but I want her to possibly be rehomed in the countryside, with other dogs,


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Are you in Stockport, England or Stockport, Ohio (USA)? 

I have no idea how rescue works in the UK. 

In the USA, if you surrender her to a rescue, you will likely have no say where she is rehomed. I would presume it would be the same in the UK. She would simply cease to be your dog when you sign her over to them, so your wishes about her going to the countryside likely won't matter, as they are probably going to look for the best available adoptive home, wherever it may be. The rescue may or may not choose to even give you updates. 

If a former owner were to come to a rescue with a list of demands about the kind of home in which the dog must be placed, most rescues would decline to get involved and simply wish the owner well on rehoming privately in the kind of home they envision. Some GS rescues also ask surrendering owners to donate the cost of the spay (or get spayed before surrendering).

I strongly recommend that you spay her before rehoming, even if you rehome privately. That will avoid her possibly falling into the hands of unscrupulous amateur BYBs or puppy millers who may see her simply as a way to make quick cash on a litter before dumping her off somewhere. The lack of papers won't stop anyone from breeding her if there's money to be made by selling cute pups, but spaying her will.


----------



## mskiara123 (Apr 17, 2015)

thank you for replying, I am in stockport, united kingdom, yes spaying her was something i was considering and yes i believe i will certainly spay her before rehoming her


----------



## mskiara123 (Apr 17, 2015)

I have actually contacted UK German Shepherd Rescue Angels - UK-GSR Alsatian GSD & Puppy adoptions across the UK im waiting for a response but they seem like a good rescue center,


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

Glad you were able to get into contact with a rescue group.. let us know how that goes!


----------

